# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء النت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟

## ورده السعاده

أيهما أفضل ..أصدقاء النت أم أصدقاء الواقع ؟


كلنا يعرف مدى اهمية الصداقة ..
ومدى اهمية اختيار الصديق 
هناك اصدقاء الدراسة ..
اصدقاء من العائلة ..
اصدقاء الطفولة ..
واصدقاء النت ..
والنوع الاخير هو الذي ارغب في التحدث عنه قليلا ( اصدقاء النت)
في كل يوم نقابل اصدقاء جدد في كل مكان حتى في النت 
لنتذكر ..كم من صديق ( تعرفنا عليه من خلال النت ) وقف الى جانبنا وساعدنا كثيرا 
بل قد نحبهم احيانا لدرجة كبيرة ربما تفوق حبنا لاصدقاء الطفولة او الدراسة ..بل ونحن لم نرهم اصلا 
سؤالي هنا ...

هل من الممكن ان يكون اصدقاء النت افضل واكثر وفاء من اصدقاء الواقع ؟؟


انتظر مشاركتكم لكم مني كل الحب  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]شكرا وردة السعادة على الموضوع الرائع والمُثير للنقاش حقيقة ..

الصداقة مفهومها واسع .. ولا تقتصر على ان الصديقان هما رفيقا الدرب يلتقيان دوما ويخرجان معا ويجلسان معا وغير ذلك .. وانا ارى ان الصديق قد يكون صديقا وهو في دولة بعيدة عنك ويكون قادرا على وفاء حقوق الصداقة على وجهها الأمثل!
فالصديق يُعينك على طاعة الله وهذه اهم صفات الصديق الحقيقي ..
والصديق يقف الى جانبك وينصحك
والصديق يساعدك على فهم الامور الغامضة ويرشدك الى الصواب
والصديق دائم السؤال عنك ويهمه حالك دائما
والصديق يفرح لفرحك ويقف الى جانبك في اوقات الشدّة
والصديق يسامحك ان اخطأت ويلتمس لك العذر دائما
والصديق يرجو لك الخير ويدعو لك دائما ويحفظك في غيبتك وحضورك
والصديق اخ لك لم تلده امك ، يشترك معك في المشاعر والاحاسيس

وطبعا غير ذلك الكثير من الضفات التي تحقق الصفات الحقيقة للصديق
وكل هذه الامور تتحقق حتى وهو بعيد عنك ولذلك فإن (الصديق النت) هو صديق ايضا وصديق مُقرّب ولا يختلف عن الصديق العادي وربما يكون مقربا اكثر ان اجتمعت فيه هذه الصفات جميعها ..

اما عن نفسي فلي عذة اصدقاء في دول مختلفة حول العالم هم من اكثر الاصدقاء المقربين عندي ، ولذلك فإن صديق النت وبإقتناعي قد يكون اكثر وفاءا من صديق الواقع ما دام هو نفسه صديقا حقيقيا .. فالبُعد ليس حاجزا عن الصداقة ابدا..


اشكرك وردة  :Eh S(7): [/align]

----------


## سنفورة

شكرا وردة على الموضوع :Eh S(9): 
انا برأي اصدقاء النت افضل من اصدفاء الواقع ....ما بعرف انا دائما بكون حذرة في اختيار اصدقاء الواقع في  اسباب كتيرة؟؟؟ بس اصدقاء النت ممكن تشكيلهم وتحكي معهم برااااااااااااااحة بس هيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## ورده السعاده

> [align=center]شكرا وردة السعادة على الموضوع الرائع والمُثير للنقاش حقيقة ..
> 
> الصداقة مفهومها واسع .. ولا تقتصر على ان الصديقان هما رفيقا الدرب يلتقيان دوما ويخرجان معا ويجلسان معا وغير ذلك .. وانا ارى ان الصديق قد يكون صديقا وهو في دولة بعيدة عنك ويكون قادرا على وفاء حقوق الصداقة على وجهها الأمثل!
> فالصديق يُعينك على طاعة الله وهذه اهم صفات الصديق الحقيقي ..
> والصديق يقف الى جانبك وينصحك
> والصديق يساعدك على فهم الامور الغامضة ويرشدك الى الصواب
> والصديق دائم السؤال عنك ويهمه حالك دائما
> والصديق يفرح لفرحك ويقف الى جانبك في اوقات الشدّة
> والصديق يسامحك ان اخطأت ويلتمس لك العذر دائما
> ...



رأيك حلو كتير وصح وانا معك فيه 
اصحاب النت مقربين اكتر للكثير من الناس لاسباب مختلفه
شكرا هدوء على المرور الرائع نورتني :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ورده السعاده

> شكرا وردة على الموضوع
> انا برأي اصدقاء النت افضل من اصدفاء الواقع ....ما بعرف انا دائما بكون حذرة في اختيار اصدقاء الواقع في  اسباب كتيرة؟؟؟ بس اصدقاء النت ممكن تشكيلهم وتحكي معهم برااااااااااااااحة بس هيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



عندك حق الحذر مطلوب في اختيار الاصدقاء
شكرا على المرور نورتي يا قمر :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]طيب سؤال؟؟؟؟

هلأ احنا كأعضاء في منتدى واحد .. هل من الممكن انو نكون اصدقاء حقيقيين حقيقيين حقيقيين ؟؟؟؟

مثلا وللأسف لو صار سوء تفاهم بنشوف انو كل واحد بدور مع جماعته وبصير ضد اللي كان المفروض انو صديقه!!!!

كيف بنقدر نقنع انفسنا انو احنا في "مجتمع الحصن" (اصدقاء حقيقيون) ؟

وهل كل واحد فينا ابتداءا من هاللحظة عنده استعداد انو يكون صديق حقيقي؟

من عنده الاستعداد فليخبرنا بذلك صراحة وسيكون هذا الموضوع حُجّة عليه كي يكون رادعاً لأي عمل قد يؤذي صداقتنا ..



وانا اولكم .. أُعاهدكم ان اكون "صديقا حقيقيا"  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## ورده السعاده

وانا ايضا أُعاهدكم ان اكون" صديقه حقيقه حقيقه حقيقه "

يا ريت يا هدوء كتير بتمنى اني ادخل على مكان كل الاصدقاء الي فيه مخلصين لبعض واوفياء
والتسامح شي اساسي في الصداقه 
هلا انا مع اني ما بعرفكم من زمان بس والله حبيتكم وبعتبركم خواني واصدقائي الحقيقين
يعني هون بيتي التاني..... :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> وانا ايضا أُعاهدكم ان اكون" صديقه حقيقه حقيقه حقيقه "
> 
> يا ريت يا هدوء كتير بتمنى اني ادخل على مكان كل الاصدقاء الي فيه مخلصين لبعض واوفياء
> والتسامح شي اساسي في الصداقه 
> هلا انا مع اني ما بعرفكم من زمان بس والله حبيتكم وبعتبركم خواني واصدقائي الحقيقين
> يعني هون بيتي التاني.....




بالطبع يا وردة الشعور متبادل ايضا .. والأعضاء يا وردتنا ليسوا بتاريخ الانتساب ولا بعُمرهم الافتراضي هنا ، انما العضو في هذا الصرح هو من يُثبت قدرته على كسب قلوب الجميع من خلال صدقه واخلاصه ووفائه لأصدقائه وقبل ذلك حُبّه لله وكسب رضاه من خلال ما يُقدّمه من فائدة للجميع ..

لذلك نحن حين نختلف ونتنازع انما في الواقع نُفسد ما انعمه الله علينا من نعمه وندخل الشيطان ليتربع على هذا المنتدى ويتلذذ بنا ونحن نشتم بعضنا غير آبهين لا لصداقتنا ولا لإحترام بعضنا البعض ..

نُريد "اصدقاء حقيقيين" .. اليوم قبل الغد ..

فهل انتم منهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

اكيد انا منهم والايام رح تثبتلكم اني صديقه حقيقيه :Smile: 
وانت اكبر شاهد على كلامي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اكيد انا منهم والايام رح تثبتلكم اني صديقه حقيقيه
> وانت اكبر شاهد على كلامي


انتِ رائعة وردة  :Smile:

----------


## ورده السعاده

> انتِ رائعة وردة



انت الرائع يا هدوء شكرا 
انا بعتبرك صديق حقيقي ومخلص.....

----------


## معاذ ملحم

.. أُعاهدكم في الله ان اكون "صديقا حقيقيا" وان اكون مخلصا لكم 

فأنا اعتبركم ... كتل اخوتي واعز والله .. وهذه الايام ستثبت ذلك بيننا .

 :SnipeR (93):   شكرا على هذها الموضوع القيم و المميز  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## mylife079

> [align=center]طيب سؤال؟؟؟؟[/align][align=center]
> 
> هلأ احنا كأعضاء في منتدى واحد .. هل من الممكن انو نكون اصدقاء حقيقيين حقيقيين حقيقيين ؟؟؟؟
> 
> مثلا وللأسف لو صار سوء تفاهم بنشوف انو كل واحد بدور مع جماعته وبصير ضد اللي كان المفروض انو صديقه!!!!
> 
> كيف بنقدر نقنع انفسنا انو احنا في "مجتمع الحصن" (اصدقاء حقيقيون) ؟
> 
> وهل كل واحد فينا ابتداءا من هاللحظة عنده استعداد انو يكون صديق حقيقي؟
> ...


 
يمكن نكون اصدقاء حقيقيين بس قبل ما نكون اصدقاء انه كل واحد عنده ذرة حقد او كره تجاه اي شخص ينزعها من قلبه والكل يصفي النيه 

انا معك محمود بعاهد الجميع انه نكون اصدقاء 

وخلينا مع بعض نبداً صفحة جديده 

ومن جهتي انا بسامح كل عضو غلط علي او انا غلطت بحقه

وبتمنا تسامحوني

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> .. أُعاهدكم في الله ان اكون "صديقا حقيقيا" وان اكون مخلصا لكم 
> 
> فأنا اعتبركم ... كتل اخوتي واعز والله .. وهذه الايام ستثبت ذلك بيننا .
> 
>   شكرا على هذها الموضوع القيم و المميز




أهلا بك معاذ في عالم جديد من "الصداقة الحقيقية"

انا شخصيا لي الشرف بأن اكون صديقا لك  :Smile: 

لك من قلبي أجمل وارق تحية  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

:36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]: 


مشكورة وردة السعادة على الموضوع 

كلنا هون اصدقاء واخوان

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يمكن نكون اصدقاء حقيقيين بس قبل ما نكون اصدقاء انه كل واحد عنده ذرة حقد او كره تجاه اي شخص ينزعها من قلبه والكل يصفي النيه 
> 
> انا معك محمود بعاهد الجميع انه نكون اصدقاء 
> 
> وخلينا مع بعض نبداً صفحة جديده 
> 
> ومن جهتي انا بسامح كل عضو غلط علي او انا غلطت بحقه
> 
> وبتمنا تسامحوني




سنكون ان شاء الله "حقيقيون"  :Smile: 

المسامحة امر طيب .. انا اسمح وانت تسامح وهو يسامح وهي تسامح وتتصافى القلوب لنصبح "اصدقاء حقيقيون" قولا وفعلا ، واجعلوا اوقات الشدائد شاهدة على صدق نياتكم ..

من اليوم .. كل من عاهدنا على الصداقة سنكون عليه رقيبا ، سنكون اصدقاء حقيقيون ، نعفو ونسامح ونكون من الحكمة ما يؤهلنا لنكون يدا واحدة نجتمع ونفترق على رضا الله ورضا بعضنا ..


أهلا بكم جميعـــــــــــــا .. وكل الشكر محمد حورية  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

> سنكون ان شاء الله "حقيقيون"  
> المسامحة امر طيب .. انا اسمح وانت تسامح وهو يسامح وهي تسامح وتتصافى القلوب لنصبح "اصدقاء حقيقيون" قولا وفعلا ، واجعلوا اوقات الشدائد شاهدة على صدق نياتكم .. 
> من اليوم .. كل من عاهدنا على الصداقة سنكون عليه رقيبا ، سنكون اصدقاء حقيقيون ، نعفو ونسامح ونكون من الحكمة ما يؤهلنا لنكون يدا واحدة نجتمع ونفترق على رضا الله ورضا بعضنا .. 
> 
> 
> أهلا بكم جميعـــــــــــــا .. وكل الشكر محمد حورية


 


 :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## سنفورة

أقسم بالله العظيم ان أكون صديقة حقيقية حقيقية حقيقية!!!!!!11

 :Encore:  :Encore:  :Encore:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> أقسم بالله العظيم ان أكون صديقة حقيقية حقيقية حقيقية!!!!!!11


 
*اهلا "سنفورة" بكِ في عالم من "الصداقة الحقيقية"*

----------


## ورده السعاده

شكرا معاذ ومحمد وسنفورة على المرور الرائع
وشكرا كتير هدوء للرد على الموضوع في غيابي
وان شاء الله تكون بدايه عالم" صداقه حقيقيه"جميل
ويا رب يديم الصداقه والمعروف بينا وبينكم 

نورتوني مرة اخرى..... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## سلامي

تحياتي لكم و كل الاحترام لارائكم...
اريد التحدث عن الصداقة بين البنت والشاب موضوع الحديث هذا...
هل ترونه مقبولا على النت؟...
هل ترون أن البنت المرتبطة تتقبل الصداقات على النت؟ ولماذا؟.
هل الشاب المرتبط يتقبل الصداقة مع البنات على النت ايضا؟.
طرحت الفكرة سابقا..هل أقبل أن أحب فتاة واكتشف لاحقا انها مليئة بالصداقات على النت مع الشباب؟..
أم الجواب انها مجرد صداقة فقط...هل يوجد متل هذا العنوان؟..

ماذا يعني كبرياء البنت للشاب، هل يريدها كاملة بلا تحاورات شبابية ويكون هو التجربة الوحيده لها؟. أم تكون ذات خبرة بالصداقات على النت و يفضل الارتباط بها متلا؟...
اعتقد هذه الاسئلة في جو الموضوع..
شكرا لكم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> تحياتي لكم و كل الاحترام لارائكم...
> اريد التحدث عن الصداقة بين البنت والشاب موضوع الحديث هذا...
> هل ترونه مقبولا على النت؟...
> هل ترون أن البنت المرتبطة تتقبل الصداقات على النت؟ ولماذا؟.
> هل الشاب المرتبط يتقبل الصداقة مع البنات على النت ايضا؟.
> طرحت الفكرة سابقا..هل أقبل أن أحب فتاة واكتشف لاحقا انها مليئة بالصداقات على النت مع الشباب؟..
> أم الجواب انها مجرد صداقة فقط...هل يوجد متل هذا العنوان؟..
> 
> ماذا يعني كبرياء البنت للشاب، هل يريدها كاملة بلا تحاورات شبابية ويكون هو التجربة الوحيده لها؟. أم تكون ذات خبرة بالصداقات على النت و يفضل الارتباط بها متلا؟...
> ...




صباح الخير ..

اخي الكريم ما مدى الحد الذي تقصده من عبارة "صداقة الشاب والفتاة"؟
لأن الحدود تختلف بين حين وآخر ، وحسب هدف الشاب او الفتاة ، يعني مثلا في هذا الموضوع عندما طلبنا ان نكون "اصدقاء حققيين" فإننا لم نعني ابدا ولا بأي حال من الأحوال تلك الصداقة المثيرة للجدل والتي تحتاج منا المُناقشة ، ان الصداقة في مفهومها البديهي والعام تعني الارتباط الفطري للطبيعة البشرية بين شخصين بغض النظر عن جنسيهما ، فالبشر بفطرتهم يتواصلون عبر فطرتهم ولو كانوا غير ذلك لما نشأ مُصطلح الصداقة أبدا ولعاش البشر اما زوجين ذكر وانثى فقط او زوجين شاذّين مرتبطين عاطفيا وهما من جنس واحد وهو ما يُنافي طبيعتنا نحن البشر ، لذلك فإن الصداقة امر بديهي بين اي شخصين اشتركا في صفات معينة او يكملّون بعضهما في بعض الصفات او حتى لتحقيق مصلحة ما او امر مشترك او فيه منفعة ..

المهم الآن هل الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة تعني بالضرورة انتزاع اخلاقهما وتجردهما من الفضيلة؟
اظن ان هناك موضوعا تحدثنا فيه سابقا عن الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة واعتقد انني قلت فيه ان صداقة الشاب والفتاة لا تعني انتزاع الاخلاق والفضائل ما دامت الصداقة في حدود مصطلح الصداقة ، وانا اتحدّث عن مصطلح الصداقة الأصيل لا المصطلحات الجديدة التي تعني امورا اخرى ، لذلك فلا ضير بين صداقة الشاب والفتاة ما دامت لا تتعدى المسموح وفي النهاية فالشاب انسان والفتاة انسان كما ان الشاب وصديقة الشاب هما انسان ، والفتاة وصديقتها الفتاة هما انسان .

بالنسبة للشاب الذي يريد ان تكون فتاته غير مرتبطة فطريا مع شخص اخر فهذا يعود الى طبيعته لا لخلل في مصطلح الصداقة ، فالرجل بشكل عام وانا كذلك ، يرغب في فتاته انو تكون ملكه فقط والا تكون قد مرت بتجارب مع غيره ، وكذلك الفتاة ترغب في ذلك ، لكن لا اظن ان الموضوع يتوقف عند هذه النقطة وان هذا الامر يُفسد من نظرة كليهما للآخر ، فهذا العالم كبير وأُناسه كُثُر ، ولن تستطيع منع كل الشباب او الفتيات من تجربة الصداقة سواء عبر النت او على الواقع ، وفي المحصلة ما دامت هذه الصداقة ه صداقة حقيقة فلا ضير في ذلك ، وتجربتك مع هذه الفتاة ان انت درستها وعرفت من هي فتاتُك فلن يستصعب الأمر عليك وستكون على ثقة ان فتاتك لا تخونك مع صديق كما نسمع !

"الصداقة الحقيقية" التي اردناها هنا هي ان نكون يدا واحدة وقلوبنا على بعضنا البعض والا نختلف وان نلتمس لبعضنا الاعذار دائما وألا نشتم او نقذف او نتهم بعضنا ، نريد ان نكون "اصدقاء" هنا شبابا وفتيات ، فهل تجد في ذلك خطأ؟ او هل تعتقد انه من المستحيل تحقيق ذلك الا اذا تم الامر بين ابناء الجنس الواحد فقط؟ اظن لو ان الامر هكذا لما كنا اصدقاء ابدا ولإنقسمنا الي شقّين ، شق كله شباب وشق اخر كله بنات ، ولزاد الامر تعقيدا !

----------


## غسان

_[align=center]اصدقاء النت واصدقاء الواقع ...  انا لي تجربه مع النوعين ومع خليط منهم صديق نت تحول لصديق واقع  ...  اكيد اصدقاء الواقع افضل وبكثير  لانه بتكتمل معه معاني الصداقه كلها ... صديق حقيقي سندك وقت الحاجه .. اما صديق النت اذا كنت بمحنه شو بقدر يعملي غير المواساه .. وبعض الكلام المعطر .. حتى لو كان طالع من القلب  وصادق  .. بس لما يكون شيء ملموس بكون غير .... 

احمد الزعبي من اقدم الاعضاء عنا بالمنتدى كان صديق نت ... بعرف عنه زي ما بعرف عن باقي الاعضاء .. نقاشات وحكي واراء ... بعدين تطورت العلاقه وتعرفت عليه شخصيا ... وحاليا هوه من اقرب الاصدقاء الى قلبي .. اكيد ما كان رح يكون من اقرب الناس لو بقيت العلاقه بينا على مستوى النت ...  تعرفت على جوانب كثير من شخصيته بتهمني كصديق ما كنت رح اتعرف عليها اكيد الا بالواقع ...  

الي بدي احكيه انه اصدقاء النت  اكيد قريبين من القلب وانا لي اصدقاء كثير بفتخر اني بعرفهم وحقيقين فعلا .... بس اصدقاء الواقع غير ... ابتسامة صديقك الي بتسوى الدنيا او دمعة صاحبك  الي بتحرق قلبك وين بدك تلاقيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ شكرا  وردة السعاده على الموضوع المميز [/align]_

----------


## سنفورة

> صباح الخير ..
> 
> اخي الكريم ما مدى الحد الذي تقصده من عبارة "صداقة الشاب والفتاة"؟
> لأن الحدود تختلف بين حين وآخر ، وحسب هدف الشاب او الفتاة ، يعني مثلا في هذا الموضوع عندما طلبنا ان نكون "اصدقاء حققيين" فإننا لم نعني ابدا ولا بأي حال من الأحوال تلك الصداقة المثيرة للجدل والتي تحتاج منا المُناقشة ، ان الصداقة في مفهومها البديهي والعام تعني الارتباط الفطري للطبيعة البشرية بين شخصين بغض النظر عن جنسيهما ، فالبشر بفطرتهم يتواصلون عبر فطرتهم ولو كانوا غير ذلك لما نشأ مُصطلح الصداقة أبدا ولعاش البشر اما زوجا ذكر وانثى فقط او زوجا شاذّين في دلالة على الارتباط العاطفي فقط دون الارتباط الفطري ، لذلك فإن الصداقة امر بديهي بين اي شخصين اشتركا في صفات معينة او يكملّون بعضهما في بعض الصفات او حتى لتحقيق مصلحة ما او امر مشترك او فيه منفعة ..
> 
> المهم الآن هل الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة تعني بالضرورة انتزاع اخلاقهما وتجردهما من الفضيلة؟
> اظن ان هناك موضوعا تحدثنا فيه سابقا عن الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة واعتقد انني قلت فيه ان صداقة الشاب والفتاة لا تعني انتزاع الاخلاق والفضائل ما دامت الصداقة في حدود مصطلح الصداقة ، وانا اتحدّث عن مصطلح الصداقة الأصيل لا المصطلحات الجديدة التي تعني امورا اخرى ، لذلك فلا ضير بين صداقة الشاب والفتاة ما دامت لا تتعدى المسموح وفي النهاية فالشاب انسان والفتاة انسان كما ان الشاب وصديقة الشاب هما انسان ، والفتاة وصديقتها الفتاة هما انسان .
> 
> بالنسبة للشاب الذي يريد ان تكون فتاته غير مرتبطة فطريا مع شخص اخر فهذا يعود الى طبيعته لا لخلل في مصطلح الصداقة ، فالرجل بشكل عام وانا كذلك ، يرغب في فتاته انو تكون ملكه فقط والا تكون قد مرت بتجارب مع غيره ، وكذلك الفتاة ترغب في ذلك ، لكن لا اظن ان الموضوع يتوقف عند هذه النقطة وان هذا الامر يُفسد من نظرة كليهما للآخر ، فهذا العالم كبير وأُناسه كُثُر ، ولن تستطيع منع كل الشباب او الفتيات من تجربة الصداقة سواء عبر النت او على الواقع ، وفي المحصلة ما دامت هذه الصداقة ه صداقة حقيقة فلا ضير في ذلك ، وتجربتك مع هذه الفتاة ان انت درستها وعرفت من هي فتاتُك فلن يستصعب الأمر عليك وستكون على ثقة ان فتاتك لا تخونك مع صديق كما نسمع !
> ...





كلام راااااااااائع

 :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## ورده السعاده

> صباح الخير ..
> 
> اخي الكريم ما مدى الحد الذي تقصده من عبارة "صداقة الشاب والفتاة"؟
> لأن الحدود تختلف بين حين وآخر ، وحسب هدف الشاب او الفتاة ، يعني مثلا في هذا الموضوع عندما طلبنا ان نكون "اصدقاء حققيين" فإننا لم نعني ابدا ولا بأي حال من الأحوال تلك الصداقة المثيرة للجدل والتي تحتاج منا المُناقشة ، ان الصداقة في مفهومها البديهي والعام تعني الارتباط الفطري للطبيعة البشرية بين شخصين بغض النظر عن جنسيهما ، فالبشر بفطرتهم يتواصلون عبر فطرتهم ولو كانوا غير ذلك لما نشأ مُصطلح الصداقة أبدا ولعاش البشر اما زوجين ذكر وانثى فقط او زوجين شاذّين مرتبطين عاطفيا وهما من جنس واحد وهو ما يُنافي طبيعتنا نحن البشر ، لذلك فإن الصداقة امر بديهي بين اي شخصين اشتركا في صفات معينة او يكملّون بعضهما في بعض الصفات او حتى لتحقيق مصلحة ما او امر مشترك او فيه منفعة ..
> 
> المهم الآن هل الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة تعني بالضرورة انتزاع اخلاقهما وتجردهما من الفضيلة؟
> اظن ان هناك موضوعا تحدثنا فيه سابقا عن الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة واعتقد انني قلت فيه ان صداقة الشاب والفتاة لا تعني انتزاع الاخلاق والفضائل ما دامت الصداقة في حدود مصطلح الصداقة ، وانا اتحدّث عن مصطلح الصداقة الأصيل لا المصطلحات الجديدة التي تعني امورا اخرى ، لذلك فلا ضير بين صداقة الشاب والفتاة ما دامت لا تتعدى المسموح وفي النهاية فالشاب انسان والفتاة انسان كما ان الشاب وصديقة الشاب هما انسان ، والفتاة وصديقتها الفتاة هما انسان .
> 
> بالنسبة للشاب الذي يريد ان تكون فتاته غير مرتبطة فطريا مع شخص اخر فهذا يعود الى طبيعته لا لخلل في مصطلح الصداقة ، فالرجل بشكل عام وانا كذلك ، يرغب في فتاته انو تكون ملكه فقط والا تكون قد مرت بتجارب مع غيره ، وكذلك الفتاة ترغب في ذلك ، لكن لا اظن ان الموضوع يتوقف عند هذه النقطة وان هذا الامر يُفسد من نظرة كليهما للآخر ، فهذا العالم كبير وأُناسه كُثُر ، ولن تستطيع منع كل الشباب او الفتيات من تجربة الصداقة سواء عبر النت او على الواقع ، وفي المحصلة ما دامت هذه الصداقة ه صداقة حقيقة فلا ضير في ذلك ، وتجربتك مع هذه الفتاة ان انت درستها وعرفت من هي فتاتُك فلن يستصعب الأمر عليك وستكون على ثقة ان فتاتك لا تخونك مع صديق كما نسمع !
> ...



كلامك كله صحيح وعندك حق فيه بس ما في ناس يفهمه لانه الواحد اذا كان مقتنع في شي صعب يغيره
وخصوصا هالايام في تعصب مش طبيعي والصداقه ما بتدوم لأقل الاسباب لانه ما في صدق ولا اخلاص...........
شكرا كتير هدوء على رأيك الرائع  :Smile:

----------


## سلامي

مساءكم أحلى من الشهد...
أصبحت أحبك أكثر من السكر والعسل ايها الحصن...
لكن اعطوني مجالا وخذوني دوما بعطفكم وافهموني فأنا بسيط جدا...وأفكر جدا...
أحببت في حياتي القيم القصوى و نقاط الانعطاف...احببت ال optimization...
لا أدري لماذا أتعلق بهذه المواضيع... 
عرفت أن الله هو الحقيقة المطلقة وأصل الايمان...لست متزمتا فأنا ببساطة  صريحه يمكن أكون فايع...لكنني أحمل هدفا...أريد الوصول الى الله...فقط افهموني فأنا أتحدث وبالعامية على قد عقلي...

إن أساس النجاح هي أن تعرف هدفك...ثم تفكر في الطريق لتسلكها...
أريد الله...هذا كل شيء.

لن تسلك طريقا اذا لم يوصل الى هدف...منطق بسيط...
اذا تركت البيت صباحا فتتركه لان هدفك الوصول للجامعه(الهدف) مثلا ...وهكذا...سهلة...

هنا أعطوا أنفسكم نفسا عميقا و الأفضل فنجانا من القهوة و على حسابي...واهلا وسهلا فيكو بالتكنو و على حسابي... و مش تصدقوا...

أين صداقة الفتاة والشاب في ظل القوانين تلك...أنا أعطيتكم الامثلة السابقة لانك لكي تحصل على الحلول المثلى ستسلك الطريق الامثل الذي لا تصله بالطريقة البسيطة لكنك تفكر بالهدف الامثل لتصل له فقط...
أعرف أن الانسان يولد بطبيعته الارضية يكره فيها التغيير بدعوى بسيطة أن الارض تدور ببطء شديد... 
قلت لكم اشربوا القهوة...

فكما الانسان يولد في الصيف و يتساءل لماذا يحب الصيف...كذلك كنت اتساءل امام زميلتي لماذا احب الشتاء لتسألني متى ولدت...قلت لها في نوفمبر فقالت هذا هو السبب...

المهم ما نحب و نشتهي و ما نريد أن يكون لا يمثل بالضرورة و دائما حكمة الله في وجودنا... اليس كذلك.؟؟.

اذا كنا نبني قوانينا الدنيوية فالاجدر بنا ان نحمي في سويداء قلوبنا شيئا واحدا يا ساده ويا احبة...انتم جميعا حكماء تعلمون ما اقصد ...أقصد .....الحقيقة.....الحقيقة المطلقة و بتجرد و دون أهواء... 
كلنا نحب الموضوع المطروح والذي نتمنى ان يناقش على طول الدهر...الفتاة والشاب و الصداقة...

أحبكم أكثر من ذي قبل وأحب صداقتكم لكنني أسعى الى الحقيقة المطلقة يا سادة,,,,

سأخط اعترافا خطيرا الان و هنا....أنا أقول ذلك بعد أن خسرت شيئا عظيما داخل هذا الحصن... أعظم خسارة قد تنطق السنتكم بها يوما... خسارة بها دخلت المنتدى و سأخرج بها  يوما ما.... خسارة وصفتها من قبل لكم بدايتها فاء الفنون ...في احدى المشاركات بقلم قلعتي أبدية ...
دمتم سالمين و بدي اطلع شارع الجامعه اكل كنافة بالسهل الاخضر....لانو ما حد عازمنا على عرس هالايام...سلام

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*مو شرط ممكن تلاقي في اصدقاء الواقع الكويس والعاطل ونفس الشي العكس المهم بلنهايه اتلاقي الصديق الوفي*

----------


## ورده السعاده

شكرا جميعا على المرور العطر  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لا هاد ولا هاد

----------

